# Unable to Install or Uninstall Civilization 4



## scythiantaco (Dec 23, 2009)

A while back I tried uninstalling civ 4 vanilla, I had an error I paid no attention to but for all intents and purposes freed up the memory associated with the game. No big deal at the time but now, several months later, I try installing Civ 4 to find that I cannot get the game to install. Thinking the game is still installed somehow I get the following error when I use the control panel to attempt to uninstall the program (which still lists Civ4).

Quote:
Error Code: -5004 : 0x80041f42
Error Information:
*C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Professional\RunTime\12\00\Int el32\iKernel.dll
>inc\CoCreate.cpp (44)
>SetupDLL\SetupDLL.cpp (1390)
PAPP:Sid Meier's Civilization 4
PVENDOR:Firaxis Games (##IDS_PRODUCT_URL##)
PGUID:CFBCE791-2D53-4FCE-B3FB-D6E01F4112E8
$11.0.0.28844
@Windows Service Pack 1 (6001) IE 8.0.6001.18865

* When I try to uninstall the program the error above is what I see.
* When I insert disc 1 to try to play I receive an error saying Civ 4 has stopped working and refers me to a windows update page
* I can find what appears to be several game files in the firaxis folder
* Beyond the Sword (expansion pack) installs just fine and can attempt to start up, however I get more XML errors than I can possibly count.

I'm running vista if that helps any.

I can't think of anything else to add but if anyone has any idea on how to fix this I would greatly appreciate it. I'm tempted to just go through the registry and try to hunt down any entries that are involved with civ 4 and delete them, unfortunately I am dangerously uninformed about that sort of task.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Removing entries from the registry can be risky. Use *Revo Uninstaller* instead, then reboot and reinstall the game.


----------

